# Wallpaper Removal Project



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

We recently finished a wallpaper removal, and thought I'd share it with you all. 
I never do a straight bid on wallpaper, because you just don't know what you are going to find underneath (until you are about halfway through).

A customer inherited an old cottage, and they wanted the wallpaper removed in one of the rooms; It was beginning to look bad. 

We started removing the wallpaper, and it looked like it was going to be smooth sailing. After letting the DIF soak for about 1/2 hour the paper just fell off in sheets. Great! 










However, we quickly realized there was something different about this one... Under the wallpaper was more wallpaper that had been painted over. (Yo Dawg!). Very brittle, painted-over wallpaper. 










There was some sort of paneling underneath everything, and there were big gaps where the panels joined, and the gaps were taped with... Masking Tape.










When we pulled off the Masking Tape we found it was actually a drywall with some sort of contact paper over it - it looked and felt like the stuff you use as kitchen drawer liners. 
I'v never seen this before, but it turns out that it was some sort of drywall that had a woodgrain contact paper over the face. Has anyone ever seen or heard of this before??



















The customer did not want to spend much money fixing it up (LOL!), so re-drywalling, or even a light skip-trowel to correct the surface was out of the question. 
They allowed us to correct the seams with tape and plaster, and to touch up some of the worst areas with a light skim coat, which we did after sealing the entire wall with Gardz. 










The result was as you might expect...there was some damage still visible, but it turned out ok... they were happy.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

You most likely ran into this https://contactbrand.com/collections/self-adhesive-creative-covering

And don't believe them when they say how "easy it is to remove"!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Gross

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------

